# Mixed Martial Arts



## calvertmma

For all of you MMA fans, Southern Maryland finally has a Mixed Martial Arts Academy located in Dunkirk.  Relson Gracie Jiu-Jitsu Maryland Training Association: Calvert MMA Academy


----------



## Sinkos

GREAT class! i feel better about myself and safer everytime i go, not to mention im getting in shape at the same time practicing the techniques. i love how no matter how many people are in the class the instructors always make sure to help everyone out and demonstrate the techniques over again so everyone has a chance to improve. Meeting the instructors with their experiences and sharing with us is great entertainment also. Thank you!!

Jimmy


----------



## gkarbett

****** - (5 stars)*

Calvert MMA is a great organization. Lots of Gracie Jiu-Jitsu. Also covering self-defense(including weapons) and weapon retention. Great instructors that love GJJ. Classes are in Dunkirk(northern Calvert County) and start late, 8pm on Tuesdays and Thursdays, which is great for me being a family guy. (Saturdays 11am) Good group of students ... no thugs, tough guys or knuckleheads!! Large room with CLEAN mats. Price is very affordable. Lots of mat time.

Through Calvert MMA I had the to opportunity to train with Relson Gracie Relson Gracie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Here's a pic of Relson, myself and Pedro Sauer. This was the night Pedro received his Red/Black Belt.

Bug the Neck!!!


----------



## Mac1

The instructors involved with this class are truly dedicated to their sport.  Wether you are in in for just the competition or to learn how to protect yourself, you will absolutely learn at a rapid pace.  Having spent over nine years in other forms of martial arts, this is a lot more fun and technical.  If you haven't tried Jiu Jitsu before you don't know what you are missing.  Calvert MMA is rapidly growing.


----------



## Lugnut

:sigh: It's just as far away as Lloyd Irvings.  

I wish somebody would open up a gym in Leonardtown or lusby or something.


----------



## tugboater

I went up there today.All I can say is .I had a real good time and everyone real helpful too.


----------



## RichardNW

*Come Get Some...*

I can not say enough about CALVERTMMA and the instructors.  I have been there for two weeks now and can say two nights a week, plus open mat on Saturdays is NOT enough, I want more!!  Awesome group of people and instructors.  I highly encourage anyone interested to come check us out and learn the best martial art in the world.


----------



## calvertmma

Relson plans to visit Fightworks and Calvert MMA Academy in March.  I will post visit dates when I get them.


----------



## Lugnut

calvertmma said:


> Relson plans to visit Fightworks and Calvert MMA Academy in March.  I will post visit dates when I get them.



Visitors welcome????


----------



## calvertmma

The instuctors always welcome visitors at the school.  The first class is free + no contracts, so its a good deal compared to other schools.  The Relson Seminars I have been to are usually only open to Relson Associations members because he normally shows a few sport jiu-jitsu techniques at each seminar which he only likes to share with his competitors.


----------



## calvertmma

*IFL Visitor at Calvert MMA today*

For those that didn't make it to class today you missed out on a surprise visit from Renzo Gracie's purple belt and IFL Pro fighter on Renzo's Pitbull's team, Deividas Taurosevicius.  Deividas is a great guy and fun to roll with.  We wish him well with future fights and hope he visits us again soon.  

Before open mat we practiced mount escapes and guard passing.  One new mount escape and one new Relson guard pass was shown.


----------



## olay020

*Great Program*

I was hesitant about joining the BJJ classes because I had no prior background in martial arts.  I ended up joining approximately 2 months after it opened and I am able to learn and pick up the information just as much as someone else who has a martial arts background.  Instructors are passionate about it and definately go out of their way to help you.  Great place to learn and you don't have to spend $200.00 a month that most other places charge.


----------



## calvertmma

*UFC 81 Payouts*

Frank Mir received $80k for his victory over Brock Lesner who received $250k for tapping out...who really won?


----------



## RichardNW

Deividas Taurosevicius showing up unannounced was a surprise!!  Nice guy and fun to roll with.  At 155lbs (about 30lbs lighter than I), he was untouchable at my experience level.  However, I had a blast rolling with him, learning, and respecting jiu jitsu technique.  Yet AGAIN, I had a blast training at CalvertMMA.  I can only hope I do not miss out the next two weekends, as I will be out of town.


----------



## RichardNW

Actually to add fuel to the fire of who really won...Frank Mir received an additional $60K fight night bonus, which puts him at $140k.  Now, Lesnar gets $250k for "tapping out," but if he would have won that fight:  $250k + $200K bonus = $450k.  Either way, win or lose...I am in the WRONG business yet again.


----------



## calvertmma

Out of class for the next two weeks?  We'll make sure to practice submissions to slow you down when your return!


----------



## RichardNW

Correction...I will miss the next two saturdays.  Which is an internity for me anyway.  I checked for open mats in the areas I will be and can not find anything.


----------



## LateApex

That is great news.

I've been looking around here for a class.

Used to kickbox in San Diego and started some grappling right before I left.

Definitely going to get into this...


----------



## Mac1

I drive 40  minutes to get to the school.  Believe me, it is worth the drive. It is at least worth a visit.  Not only do you have two outstanding instructors from Fight Works; the owenr/organizer from Calvert MMA is very patient and has a ton of experience himself.  He is an outstanding instructor. there is so much to learn. Everytime I go, I realize this is not a sport you get in just a few weeks.  It will take time to develop your skills.


----------



## Gwydion

I find it interesting that all the new posters in this thread all sound and talk alike.

Why not just stay on the same one and say "Bump"?


----------



## Lugnut

Is there any interest at all in the Lexington Park area? Or does EVERYBODY commute to MMA/grappeling classes?


----------



## smoothmarine187

Lugnut said:


> Is there any interest at all in the Lexington Park area? Or does EVERYBODY commute to MMA/grappeling classes?



I would go with you if there was somewhere local


----------



## Lugnut

smoothmarine187 said:


> I would go with you if there was somewhere local



  I have 4-5 others (with experience in wrestling or BJJ) interested as well. Just can't find a LOCATION to train in St. Marys county.


----------



## thurley42

Lugnut said:


> Is there any interest at all in the Lexington Park area? Or does EVERYBODY commute to MMA/grappeling classes?



I've been thinking more and more about this lately.  I haven't trained much for the last couple of years, but I wouldn't mind getting back into it.  I really don't think I would be willing to drive to Dunkirk (Live in the Dameron area) but if something got going in the Park, I'm all over it.


----------



## calvertmma

Gwydion, why don't you take advantage of the free class and meet all of the new posters?


----------



## unixpirate

calvertmma said:


> Gwydion, why don't you take advantage of the free class and meet all of the new posters?



The last guy in this clip look familiar? 

YouTube - Tiger Claw spot


----------



## LimpSnoCone

I took a job on Pax.  I even brought my GI down in hopes i'd have time to get to dunkirk.  I live in L-town, so i'd be all about Lexpark/lusby/hollywood.  Dunkirk is just too out of the way right now.


----------



## calvertmma

For anyone missing class this week, Tuesday Toney went over ankle locks, heel hook, knee lock, leg submission defense, and some cool stuff from the S-mount.  Tonight Matt worked sweeps from the standing position, closed and butterfly guard.  Saturday I want to recover this and show a few new chokes.


----------



## drwtech

For those on the St. Mary's side complaining about the drive to Dunkirk, find a friend and carpool like I do.  I make the trek from Hollywood and catch a ride with a fellow MMA junkie from California.  Sure it is about a 50 minute drive but believe me, it is worth it.  If you live in St. Mary's, most things you want to do are 30 to 40 minutes away.  At least with this, you get incredible training, meet some great people and the price is very cheap.  I just finished my second week and already have learned a great amount.


----------



## RichardNW

Another sleepless night...  DRWTECH I agree, guys and/or gals hook-up with a buddy and carpool.  At least come and take the one free trial class offered, then make a decision.  The training is awesome, have fun, and get into shape doing what you enjoy.  I can not get enough and if we (St Mary's Folks) show enough support/interest;  I am sure there might be a very good chance CalvertMMA could expand into our area in the near future.  However, in the meantime, the training received is worth the sacrifice.  Check it out!!


----------



## dragon1980

Anyone who has doubt's about this class should come by and try it out! Any other speculations you try and make are pointless. If you think someone is multi posting, big frigging deal --doesn't dillute the potency of the class one bit. Also, If you think it's too far then wait for something to start in St.Mary's, but we will be learning this intricate style of fighting, and will probably acquire a purple belt by the time you decide to commute to do it! I know I regret not doing this #### four years ago when I first encountered Pride Fighting on the ol' cheat box! 

Also, I don't think anyone I have met would want to grapple with someone who sits at home and studies texts (on an anonymous forum) in order to discover what they feel are incoincidental similarities --you obviously have a lot on your plate and are far to busy to take this class, so stay home.

Anyway, this class is legit, but sitting at home gripping about the woes of mankind will not clear the clouds; so just fill up the tank and show up!

See ya at class! 

--dragon --
"You will know me when you grapple me!"


----------



## hamc55

*John*

Hows all my fight friends at CMMA?     Starting to train for march anyone with some extra time and would like to go roll up at the gym please let me know what time and I'll see if we can get the gym   see you all tuesday


----------



## Lugnut

drwtech said:


> For those on the St. Mary's side complaining about the drive to Dunkirk, find a friend and carpool like I do.





RichardNW said:


> Another sleepless night...  DRWTECH I agree, guys and/or gals hook-up with a buddy and carpool.



The issue isn't cost of gas. It's one of time management. :shrug: I'd *LOVE* to train again, but I simply do not have the time to travel that distance.

I do envy you guys.


----------



## PureMuscle

hamc55 said:


> Hows all my fight friends at CMMA?     Starting to train for march anyone with some extra time and would like to go roll up at the gym please let me know what time and I'll see if we can get the gym   see you all tuesday





Do you work at the photo-frame store in the mall and sneak into Dick's Sporting Goods Store and hit a few sets on their demo equipment?


----------



## chess

hamc55 said:


> Hows all my fight friends at CMMA?     Starting to train for march anyone with some extra time and would like to go roll up at the gym please let me know what time and I'll see if we can get the gym   see you all tuesday



i envy your muscles...


----------



## hamc55

PureMuscle said:


> Do you work at the photo-frame store in the mall and sneak into Dick's Sporting Goods Store and hit a few sets on their demo equipment?



you sure know alot about the mall little kid


----------



## CableChick

hamc55 said:


> Hows all my fight friends at CMMA? Starting to train for march anyone with some extra time and would like to go roll up at the gym please let me know what time and I'll see if we can get the gym see you all tuesday


----------



## calvertmma

It's not confirmed yet, but it looks like Relson will be at Fight Works March 4-5, and Calvert MMA on March 6.  We should know for sure by the end of this week.


----------



## drwtech

Lugnut said:


> The issue isn't cost of gas. It's one of time management. :shrug: I'd *LOVE* to train again, but I simply do not have the time to travel that distance.
> 
> I do envy you guys.



That is a good point Lugnut, it does end up being almost a 4 hour trip each time for me.  I'm hoping that if we show these guys that St. Mary's has as much (or more) interest as Calvert, these guys will start a gym on our side of the Patuxent.  So try to save up for a kitchen pass one evening and make the journey.  The classes are so addictive that you will quickly get better at time management.


----------



## Mac1

PureMuscle said:


> Do you work at the photo-frame store in the mall and sneak into Dick's Sporting Goods Store and hit a few sets on their demo equipment?



Careful, the guy with the muscles is becoming an awseome grappler. He's probably one of the better students.  He rarely misses a class and spens just as much time in the weight room.  He'll probalby be competing at his first tournament in March.  I'll be there to see him kick some butt.


----------



## calvertmma

*Copa Nova III*

Here is the link to the Copa Nova Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Championships in March.  Copa Nova III


----------



## calvertmma

Relson Gracie Seminar dates are confirmed.  Fightworks Academy March 4-5 (7P-9P).  Calvert MMA Academy March 6 (7:45P-9:45P).  Those wishing to attend the seminar at Calvert please pay before seminar.


----------



## smoothmarine187

calvertmma said:


> Relson Gracie Seminar dates are confirmed.  Fightworks Academy March 4-5 (7P-9P).  Calvert MMA Academy March 6 (7:45P-9:45P).  Those wishing to attend the seminar at Calvert please pay before seminar.



If you can teach me to fight like Kimbo, I'll be there!


----------



## jakso

*Question?*

My wife and I are very interested in finding a school for our whole family.  And the BJJ is what we want our children to learn.  Are there any women or kids currently attending?  Or are there any plans to expand (more times, kid classes, etc.)??


----------



## calvertmma

jakso said:


> My wife and I are very interested in finding a school for our whole family.  And the BJJ is what we want our children to learn.  Are there any women or kids currently attending?  Or are there any plans to expand (more times, kid classes, etc.)??



We have women attending the regular classes.  We don't allow anyone under 12 in class right now.  We will probably start a kid's class and expand our overall operation in the next year.


----------



## calvertmma

Relson Seminar flyer is posted on the CalvertMMA home page.


----------



## basher

calvertmma said:


> We have women attending the regular classes.  We don't allow anyone under 12 in class right now.  We will probably start a kid's class and expand our overall operation in the next year.



are there any cute girls i can roll around with? 
you can tell them they can be on top....


----------



## calvertmma

UFC 82 on tonight...any predictions?


----------



## smoothmarine187

What really sucks is that some of the fights that may not be broadcasted look way better than the ones are.  Who cares about Chris Leben, he sucks.



Anderson Silva Vs. Dan Henderson  


Heath Herring Vs. Cheick Kongo  


Alessio Sakara Vs. Chris Leben  


Yushin Okami Vs. Evan Tanner   No idea

Chris Wilson Vs. Jon Fitch  No idea

Jake O'Brien Vs. Andrei Arlovski  
  May not be broadcast. Click for details.        


Luigi Fioravanti Vs. Luke Cummo  No idea
  May not be broadcast. Click for details.        


Dustin Hazelett Vs. Josh Koscheck 
  May not be broadcast. Click for details.        


David Bielkheden Vs. Diego Sanchez 
  May not be broadcast. Click for details.        


John Halverson Vs. Jorge Gurgel  
  May not be broadcast. Click for details.


----------



## tugboater

This is my picks Silva,Kongo,Sakara,Tanner,Arlovski,Cummo,Koscheck,Sanchez,Halverson.


----------



## Lugnut

My picks!!


Anderson Silva Vs. Dan Henderson 

Heath Herring Vs. Cheick Kongo

Alessio Sakara Vs. Chris Leben  

Yushin Okami Vs. Evan Tanner

Chris Wilson Vs. Jon Fitch

Jake O'Brien Vs. Andrei Arlovski

Luigi Fioravanti Vs. Luke Cummo 

Dustin Hazelett Vs. Josh Koscheck

David Bielkheden Vs. Diego Sanchez

John Halverson Vs. Jorge Gurgel  Don't know the first, don't like the second.


----------



## calvertmma

Anderson Silva Vs. Dan Henderson  

Heath Herring Vs. Cheick Kongo

Alessio Sakara Vs. Chris Leben 

Yushin Okami Vs. Evan Tanner

Chris Wilson Vs. Jon Fitch

Jake O'Brien Vs. Andrei Arlovski

Luigi Fioravanti Vs. Luke Cummo 

Dustin Hazelett Vs. Josh Koscheck

David Bielkheden Vs. Diego Sanchez

John Halverson Vs. Jorge Gurgel


My heart is with Henderson, but if he trades standing with Silva (which I think he will) he'll get his head split open.

It's must wins for Tanner and Herring, but I think they will come in over confident and get caught in a mistake.


----------



## punjabigyrl

What about the mixed martial arts offered through parks and recs in St. marys?


----------



## Lugnut

Lugnut said:


> My picks!!
> 
> *Anderson Silva *Vs. Dan Henderson
> *Heath Herring *Vs. Cheick Kongo
> Alessio Sakara Vs. *Chris Leben*
> *Yushin Okami *Vs. Evan Tanner
> Chris Wilson Vs. *Jon Fitch*
> Jake O'Brien Vs. *Andrei Arlovski*
> *Luigi Fioravanti* Vs. Luke Cummo
> Dustin Hazelett Vs. *Josh Koscheck*
> David Bielkheden Vs. *Diego Sanchez*
> John Halverson Vs. *Jorge Gurgel  *Don't know the first, don't like the second.



Results from last nights event...

Main Card:

Anderson Silva submits (rear naked choke) Dan Henderson at 4:52 of round 2 
Heath Herring defeats Cheick Kongo by split decision (29-28, 29-28, 28-29) 
Chris Leben defeats Alessio Sakara via TKO at 3:16 of round 1 
Yushin Okami knocked out (knee) Evan Tanner at 3:00 of round 2 
Jon Fitch over Chris Wilson via unanimous decision (30-27, 29-28, 30-27) 
Preliminary Card:

Andre Arlovski defeats Jake O’Brien via TKO (strikes) at 4:17 of round 2 
Luigi Fiorvanti defeats Luke Cummo via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) 
Josh Koscheck defeats Dustin Hazelett via TKO (strikes) at 1:24 of round 2 
Diego Sanchez submits (strikes) David Bielkheden at 4:43 of round 1 
Jorge Gurgel defeats John Halverson via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 30-27)


----------



## calvertmma

The Crazy Horse pulled one off...I would have lost money on that one.  I haven't seen Heath land knees like that since PFC.    

I lost respect for Anderson Silva for not touching gloves with Henderson at the start of the fight.  Dan's wrestling skills are world class, but he should practice Jiu-Jitsu for better back and submission defense.


----------



## hamc55

Tonights the night at fight works Relson Gracie seminar I'll see you guys there then again at Calvert MMA on thurs how did we get so lucky. I'll be at the Gym at 5:00 if some of you guys want to ride together (John)


----------



## Outlawsolja

I want to get into the whole MMA but i don't have any prior martial arts experience. Any info on prices and days classes are held?


----------



## olay020

What time is the class on thursday for relson?????


----------



## hamc55

you can check out the time for the Relson class and prices, and days of class on www.calvertmma.com check it out


----------



## calvertmma

olay020 said:


> What time is the class on thursday for relson?????



7:45 - 9:45


----------



## calvertmma

Outlawsolja said:


> I want to get into the whole MMA but i don't have any prior martial arts experience. Any info on prices and days classes are held?



Check out this page for class prices and schedule Relson Gracie Jiu-Jitsu Maryland Training Association: Calvert MMA Academy About Us


----------



## Outlawsolja

Thanks for all the information


----------



## olay020

*Crossfit*

I found an excellent workout program designed for martial arts and the public safety world.  BJ Penn does this workout as well as several other UFC fighters.  The workout is called crossfit and is free of charge.  Everyday you have to go onto the website Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness and they update your new workout for the day.  I have been doing it for a little over two weeks and have never been this sore in my life.  I worked out 4 times a week for several years prior to starting crossfit and didn't think I could be this sore from it.  Any questions just ask or search that website because it is an excellent source of information for lifting, cardio and nutrition.


----------



## hamc55

olay020 said:


> I found an excellent workout program designed for martial arts and the public safety world.  BJ Penn does this workout as well as several other UFC fighters.  The workout is called crossfit and is free of charge.  Everyday you have to go onto the website Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness and they update your new workout for the day.  I have been doing it for a little over two weeks and have never been this sore in my life.  I worked out 4 times a week for several years prior to starting crossfit and didn't think I could be this sore from it.  Any questions just ask or search that website because it is an excellent source of information for lifting, cardio and nutrition.



Hey what is the site I tryed what you had  and nothing came up sounds very interesting


----------



## olay020

Its Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness
Shamrock needs to retire after the performance he gave last night.


----------



## calvertmma

It looks like Ken Shamrock is on the same supplement diet as some of those major league baseball players that testified to Congress last month.  His arms were so tight he couldn’t throw a punch with any speed.  I agree he needs to retire.


----------



## hamc55

olay020 said:


> Its Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness
> Shamrock needs to retire after the performance he gave last night.



Found it thanks and did ken really get hit?


----------



## LimpSnoCone

Opened the trunk of my car, forgot i put my GI in there!  I might be able to go thursdays starting this week!


----------



## olay020

I think the left hand was the one that got him.  The right hook barely hit him if it hit him at all.  I think he needs to retire and coach to make his money.  I don't know if anyone in elitexc can beat Kimbo Slice.  Kimbo needs to fight a UFC guy.


----------



## calvertmma

I hope the same thing happens to his cocky brother Frank Shamrock when he fights Cung Lee on the 29th.  That boy needs a big piece of humble pie.


----------



## drwtech

We had an incredible visit from Relson Gracie himself this past Thursday.  It was an honor to train with a man of his skill and reputation.  Not only did he teach us some great moves but he is also a really down to earth guy.  Can't wait to see some pics of the event on our website...soon....hint-hint.


----------



## calvertmma

Today's "Calvert Independent" has a nice article in the sports section on Relson's visit last week to Calvert MMA Academy.


----------



## travism

I stopped in last night for min intro class.  The instructors and class were welcoming and I was able to do a little rolling but they were getting prepared for a tourney this Sat so the mat time was limited to only a few minutes.  I plan on going back for sure.

I have a few questions though:
The Gi, where is the best place to get one?  Does color matter?  How about the weave?  Brands to buy or stay away from?

I'm traveling up from the Park so if any of the other guys my way want to car pool sometime drop me a pm.


----------



## olay020

I got my gi from Kodokan.com and they were decently priced.  Remember that they shrink the first time you wash them so don't buy one too small.


----------



## calvertmma

Copa Nova III is tomorrow.  Toney wants all competitors to arrive before the 9AM Rules Briefing.  http://www.copanovabjj.com/


----------



## calvertmma

Congratulations to everyone who competed in Copa Nova III.  You guys all did well.  I also want thank everyone who came out to support us.


----------



## RichardNW

Great turnout for the tournament yesterday.  I had a blast and hope everyone else did too.  We will have to look into doing some others in the future.  Thank you for all the support as well.


----------



## hamc55

Yesterday was great we will have to do it again, Maybe Richmond .
Thanks to everybody who came out to compete and support we are a team and it showed see you tues CALVERT MMA 
Ps bring pics if you got em


----------



## RichardNW

From the looks of it, Copa Nova Spring tournament is May 10, 2008 @ the same place (Dulles Sportsplex).


----------



## calvertmma

I finally got the Relson Seminar pictures posted on the website.  If you have any photos from Copa Nova please bring them on a disc to class this week and I will get them posted.  Relson Gracie Jiu-Jitsu Maryland Training Association: Calvert MMA Academy Gallery


----------



## calvertmma

Fight Fans - WEC fights on the Versus channel tonight.


----------



## matjunkie

*!!!ultimate Warrior Challenge!!!*

Hello BJJ/MMA Fans!! 

On the 26th of April, the Ultimate Warrior Challenge is coming to the Patriot Center. Here is the link: UWC - Invasion - Saturday, April 26th - GMU Patriot Center - Fairfax, VA. 

It's going to be the biggest mixed martial arts event ever in this area, and top fighters from all around the world will be in attendance. I am very fortunate to know the C.E.O., Marcello Foran, and he has brought me on to help promote the event and sell tickets. If anyone is interested, let me know. I get a percentage for every ticket I sell, so if you buy through me you'll save money not having to pay taxes and fees through Ticketmaster, and I can personally deliver them to OLYMPUS HEALTH AND FITNESS. 

The regular seating prices range from $28.50-$128.50, but you can also purchase V.I.P. packages which includes cage side seats, a "meet and greet" with the fighters, after party, V.I.P. parking, etc. Those range from $150-$250. So again, if anyone wants to go, contact me via email and I'll take care of you.

Zack 

Email: matjunkie@gmail.com

P.S. I will come to the class on Tuesday (04/01) to promote the event.


----------



## calvertmma

BLACK BELT PROMOTION / Relson Gracie Seminar Announcement

Relson Gracie Seminar’s at FightWorks on April 9th and 10th.  Also, on April 9th Pedro Sauer (7th degree Red/Black Belt) will also be at FightWorks for Toney’s black belt promotion ceremony.  The April 9th promotion ceremony/seminar will be open to students from other schools.


----------



## atrusomder

calvertmma said:


> BLACK BELT PROMOTION / Relson Gracie Seminar Announcement
> 
> Relson Gracie Seminar’s at FightWorks on April 9th and 10th.  Also, on April 9th Pedro Sauer (7th degree Red/Black Belt) will also be at FightWorks for Toney’s black belt promotion ceremony.  The April 9th promotion ceremony/seminar will be open to students from other schools.



I might be  but could someone tell me if this Calvert MMA  Relson Gracie accepts 5 year olds.
We are looking to put our daughter into a MMA and would like to know if they accept youngin's

also a phone number would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## calvertmma

atrusomder said:


> I might be  but could someone tell me if this Calvert MMA  Relson Gracie accepts 5 year olds.
> We are looking to put our daughter into a MMA and would like to know if they accept youngin's
> 
> also a phone number would be greatly appreciated.



Right now we only accept 12 and older.  I would look into Judo at the Dunkirk Baptist Church for her.  They have it there Mon/Thur 6:30PM - 8:30PM.  The coaches are very good and the price is unbeatable ($20 per month).


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

atrusomder said:


> I might be  but could someone tell me if this Calvert MMA Relson Gracie accepts 5 year olds.
> We are looking to put our daughter into a MMA and would like to know if they accept youngin's
> 
> also a phone number would be greatly appreciated.


MMA, at 5?


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

calvertmma said:


> Fight Fans - WEC fights on the Versus channel tonight.




What time and channel does Gladiators come on?  I haven't watched it yet, loved the old show though.  

Gina Carano is


----------



## RichardNW

MMA (mixed martial arts) does not always mean IFL, PRIDE, UFC, etc.  MMA is a mixture of martial arts.  Its not always about NHB~Vale Tudo.  I think 5 years old is fantastic for any child if they are willing to learn and it is not being forced upon them.  To be in a learing environment that teaches discipline, respect, health, self-confidence, honesty, motor skills, etc is not too young for any child.  On the note, as long as the child gains that discipline/respect, knows not to go to school and try to beat up on other children or even their siblings.  Good luck to your daughter, hope she has fun!


----------



## hamc55

RichardNW said:


> MMA (mixed martial arts) does not always mean IFL, PRIDE, UFC, etc.  MMA is a mixture of martial arts.  Its not always about NHB~Vale Tudo.  I think 5 years old is fantastic for any child if they are willing to learn and it is not being forced upon them.  To be in a learing environment that teaches discipline, respect, health, self-confidence, honesty, motor skills, etc is not too young for any child.  On the note, as long as the child gains that discipline/respect, knows not to go to school and try to beat up on other children or even their siblings.  Good luck to your daughter, hope she has fun!



I couldn't of said it better I sure wish I started at 5


----------



## calvertmma

Congratulations to Toney Waldecker for receiving his black belt from Relson Gracie!


----------



## The_Borg

Looks like Toney and I are going to be switching days again.  I will be back on Thursday detail starting next week.  Jim you missed it I got to grapple with Rhalan last night.  We need to get him to go up to Maryland next time he is in town.  I think he really likes to fight.  Makes for a fun evening.  Finally found this site.  I learned some cool details I'll show everyone Thursday.  He was really moving well in his side mount holds, I'm going to be noodling over some of the holds he chose, might add to my normally used three.  Also Relson showed some really cool details in the guard.  Little very effective details.  Also want to start showing Relson's Open guard sweep sequence.  See you Thursday.


----------



## calvertmma

Matt...I can't wait to see what I missed.  Congratulations on the new stripe!  Rhalan was cool and it would be great to get him to the school to meet everyone.  See you on Thursday. Jim


----------



## calvertmma

Does anyone know if Jaspers in Prince Frederick is showing the UFC this Saturday night?


----------



## RichardNW

Not sure about Jaspers, but if anyone is interested...I will be viewing the fight at Buffalo Wild Wings.  It is off of State Road 535 in Orlando, Florida.  LOL, fun will be had by all!!!


----------



## RichardNW

For the record...I am taking Matt Serra over GSP, Rich Franklin over Travis Lutter, and Mac Danzig over Mark Bocek.  Call me crazy, but my thoughts on this is GSP is going to break under the pressure in his home town, Franklin NEEDS this win, and Danzig is just comfortable and crazy in the ring.  Thoughts???


----------



## Mojo

I think all of you heavy hitters need to go to the Tiki bar tomorrow night and showcase your skills by whipping up on some drunks.


----------



## hamc55

RichardNW said:


> For the record...I am taking Matt Serra over GSP, Rich Franklin over Travis Lutter, and Mac Danzig over Mark Bocek.  Call me crazy, but my thoughts on this is GSP is going to break under the pressure in his home town, Franklin NEEDS this win, and Danzig is just comfortable and crazy in the ring.  Thoughts???



Hey just enjoy your vacation and please don't bet on those picks I'd hate to have to come down there and give you gas money GSP pound for pound best fighter out there hey are you going to be back for the fights in Va if so Ive got 4 tickets left its the 26th


----------



## hamc55

Anyone interested in going to MMA fights at patriot center I've got some good seats for the fights and a bus taking us there just let me know


----------



## calvertmma

*Joe Rogan quitting the UFC?*

Joe Rogan quitting the UFC?  

Check out this thread:http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&forum=1&thread=1263597&page=1


----------



## Yamakaze

*Judo Seminar*

Today, Sensei Marshall presented a solid seminar on the basic principles of judo. The techiniques we learned would be a powerful addition to any fighter's arsenal. Although the mechanics of judo do differ in some degree from BJJ, the principles are very much the same- efficiency, balance / base, and timing.


----------



## RichardNW

hamc55 said:


> Hey just enjoy your vacation and please don't bet on those picks I'd hate to have to come down there and give you gas money GSP pound for pound best fighter out there hey are you going to be back for the fights in Va if so Ive got 4 tickets left its the 26th



I totally agree with GSP being pound for pound best fighter, but he is mentally weak and is going to crack in front of his hometown.  Unfortunately, I am not returning to MD until Sunday after the fight (late).  Trust me, I know I am missing some good trash.  Have fun!!


----------



## calvertmma

Yamakaze said:


> Today, Sensei Marshall presented a solid seminar on the basic principles of judo. The techiniques we learned would be a powerful addition to any fighter's arsenal. Although the mechanics of judo do differ in some degree from BJJ, the principles are very much the same- efficiency, balance / base, and timing.



The Judo seminar rocked!  Sensei Marshall showed us a new theory on throwing which was "Brilliant".  He mentioned he would like to do another seminar in late fall / early winter.


----------



## calvertmma

*Article on Toney - Black Belt Promotion*

Here is a good article on Toney

Loudoun Times


----------



## calvertmma

*Free HDNet Fights this weekend*

HDNet will air Dream 3 on Mothers Day.  Rorion's son Ralek Gracie is scheduled to fight along with other good fighters.  It's a must see for MMA fans.  Dream is owned by K-1 and produced by former Pride Fighting Championship folks.  Dream has the same fight rules and time limits as the former Pride fights, less the head stomps and soccer kicks.


----------



## calvertmma

*UFC 84 this Weekend*

Four big name fights in this one...it might be worth the pay-per-view $$$

BJ Penn vs. Sean Sherk 

Wanderlei Silva vs. Keith Jardine 

Tito Ortiz vs. Lyoto Machida 

Rameau Sokoudjou vs. Kazuhiro Nakamura 



I'm predicting the guys in red for the wins.


----------



## hamc55

B J penn ,anderson Silva, G S P, pound for pound best fighters
 Congrats in Rob and Ray on recieving there Blue Belts well deserved !!!


----------



## calvertmma

*EliteXC on CBS Primtime*

Reminder of the fights tomorrow night on CBS.

Card line up:

Kimbo vs. James "weak chin" Thompson

Gina Carano vs. Katilin Young

Phil Baroni vs. Joey Villasenor

Robbie Lawler vs. Scott Smith

Brett Rodgers vs. John Murphy

and others.

I think James Thompson is strong enough to give Kimbo a run for his money, but he is too predictable.  Thompson will likely try to bum rush Kimbo at the ring of the bell, gas out, then get knocked out.


----------



## hamc55

*G S P*

This sunday  G S P is doing a seminars at one spirit anyone interested please let me know see ya tues


----------



## Dodgem250

Mixed Martial Arts... 

I watched a little bit of that on TV the other night. 

In all honesty, it reminded me something of a girls ice hockey game.


----------



## Lugnut

hamc55 said:


> This sunday  G S P is doing a seminars at one spirit anyone interested please let me know see ya tues



Any more info on this?? 

Cost? directions?


----------



## calvertmma

Lugnut said:


> Any more info on this??
> 
> Cost? directions?



More info here

One Spirit Martial Arts - OSMA | NoVA MMA Combat Center

It's expensive!


----------



## calvertmma

*Seminar*

FYI...There will be a seminar by André Galvão at FightWorks on Wednesday June 25th.


----------



## calvertmma

*UFC Ultimate Fighter Finale - Saturday on Spike*

The UFC Ultimate Fighter Finale is Saturday on Spike.  Place your bets, here's the line-up.

Evan Tanner vs. Kendall Grove 

Amir Sadollah vs. CB Dollaway 

Diego Sanchez vs. Luigi Fioravanti 

Spencer Fisher vs. Jeremy Stephens 

Josh Burkman vs. Drew McFedries 

Matt Brown vs. Matt Arroyo

Jeremy Horn vs. Dean Lister   should be a war!

Tim Credeur vs. Cale Yarbrough 

Rob Yundt vs. Rob Kimmons (who are these guys?)

I'm predicting wins for the guys in red.


----------



## RichardNW

***COPA NOVA SUMMER CHAMPIONSHIPS Aug 16, 2008***

Dan from Fightworks posted the following in the Fightworks forums...

The next edition is coming up on August 16th! Go to Copa Nova III or iCompete - Your Complete Listing Of Martial Art, MMA, And Grappling Tournaments, Seminars And Events for more details. 

Planning on eight competition rings and so we will need approximately 20 people to run scoring tables. Andrew Correa will be taking care of reffing. If you reffed last time and got certified then let me know if you want to do so again. 

I will also need my EXPERT logistics crew to take care of mat handling/transport as well as early morning day of mat setup. They will also be in charge of tables, chairs, ring marker flags, etc. 

Let me know if you can help out once again to make the COPA NOVA the great tournament it is.

Unofficially "Mama" has given me the green light to compete.  So let me know if your interested-Nick


----------



## hamc55

RichardNW said:


> Dan from Fightworks posted the following in the Fightworks forums...
> 
> The next edition is coming up on August 16th! Go to Copa Nova III or iCompete - Your Complete Listing Of Martial Art, MMA, And Grappling Tournaments, Seminars And Events for more details.
> 
> Planning on eight competition rings and so we will need approximately 20 people to run scoring tables. Andrew Correa will be taking care of reffing. If you reffed last time and got certified then let me know if you want to do so again.
> 
> I will also need my EXPERT logistics crew to take care of mat handling/transport as well as early morning day of mat setup. They will also be in charge of tables, chairs, ring marker flags, etc.
> 
> Let me know if you can help out once again to make the COPA NOVA the great tournament it is.
> 
> Unofficially "Mama" has given me the green light to compete.  So let me know if your interested-Nick



I'm there Ive been waiting to compete I hope alot of our guys go We had a blast last time


----------



## toppick08

hamc55 said:


> I'm there Ive been waiting to compete I hope alot of our guys go We had a blast last time



What are the ideal sizes for the fighters.........??


----------



## thurley42

calvertmma said:


> The UFC Ultimate Fighter Finale is Saturday on Spike.  Place your bets, here's the line-up.
> 
> Evan Tanner vs. Kendall Grove
> 
> Amir Sadollah vs. CB Dollaway
> 
> Diego Sanchez vs. Luigi Fioravanti
> 
> Spencer Fisher vs. Jeremy Stephens
> 
> Josh Burkman vs. Drew McFedries
> 
> Matt Brown vs. Matt Arroyo
> 
> Jeremy Horn vs. Dean Lister   should be a war!
> 
> Tim Credeur vs. Cale Yarbrough
> 
> Rob Yundt vs. Rob Kimmons (who are these guys?)
> 
> I'm predicting wins for the guys in red.



Every fight i've watched from Amir i've continued to be more impressed.  I thought for sure CB was going to punish him for his last loss, but when Amir said he stayed in Vegas to train with Forrest's team, I thought that Amir would be a force.

I think Forrest's experience as someone from the show played a huge part in Amir's winning the entire thing.  He spent a lot of time with his fighters and it showed.  I think Rampage wasn't as concerned with teaching his guys and looked pretty sloppy during the course of the show (I'm a Rampage fan FYI)

I think that Forrest's dedication and time to help Amir and train him directly resulted in his winning the championship.  Thoughts?


----------



## calvertmma

thurley42 said:


> Every fight i've watched from Amir i've continued to be more impressed.  I thought for sure CB was going to punish him for his last loss, but when Amir said he stayed in Vegas to train with Forrest's team, I thought that Amir would be a force.
> 
> I think Forrest's experience as someone from the show played a huge part in Amir's winning the entire thing.  He spent a lot of time with his fighters and it showed.  I think Rampage wasn't as concerned with teaching his guys and looked pretty sloppy during the course of the show (I'm a Rampage fan FYI)
> 
> I think that Forrest's dedication and time to help Amir and train him directly resulted in his winning the championship.  Thoughts?



I have to agree...Amir did a good job, but I lost respect for CB for losing to the same submission! 

Kudos have to go to Kendall Grove...I didn't think he would be Evan Tanner, it was a true spanking.  I don't think you can go wrong training with Tito and BJ Penn.


----------



## calvertmma

*UFC 86 Tonight*

I'm rooting for Quintin "Rampage" Jackson on this one!


----------



## Mojo

calvertmma said:


> I'm rooting for Quintin "Rampage" Jackson on this one!



I'm not rooting for him but I'm sure he is going to win.


----------



## thurley42

Mojo said:


> I'm not rooting for him but I'm sure he is going to win.



you can never count Griffin out of a fight...he has more heart than the majority of fighters out there today....

I don't know who I want to win...I love Rampage, but after watching TUF this season I have grown fond of Griffin as well..

It should be a great fight.


----------



## calvertmma

thurley42 said:


> you can never count Griffin out of a fight...he has more heart than the majority of fighters out there today....
> 
> I don't know who I want to win...I love Rampage, but after watching TUF this season I have grown fond of Griffin as well..
> 
> It should be a great fight.



I haven't respected Griffin since the fight he losted and then ran out of the ring crying.  From watching TUF it also looked like Forest was thin skinned when Rampage picked on him.


----------



## Mojo

Forest   Some pretty weak fights tonight


----------



## calvertmma

Mojo said:


> Forest   Some pretty weak fights tonight



I had the fight 47 / 46 for Rampage.  I thought the first round was a 10-8 round Rampage, 2nd 10-8 Forrest.  I gave rounds 3-4 Rampage, round 5 to Forest.  The last three rounds were almost too close to call.  Overall, I agree the fights were weak.

I'd like to see Wanderlei Silva fight Forrest next.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

calvertmma said:


> Frank Mir received $80k for his victory over Brock Lesner who received $250k for tapping out...who really won?



How does MMA differ from Hapkedo??


----------



## Lugnut

calvertmma said:


> I'd like to see Wanderlei Silva fight Forrest next.



I DEFINITELY see that fight coming up soon.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Griffin...*

...beat Jackson????????????  No ####!!!   Wow. 

Anyone see it?


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ok...*



calvertmma said:


> I had the fight 47 / 46 for Rampage.  I thought the first round was a 10-8 round Rampage, 2nd 10-8 Forrest.  I gave rounds 3-4 Rampage, round 5 to Forest.  The last three rounds were almost too close to call.  Overall, I agree the fights were weak.
> 
> I'd like to see Wanderlei Silva fight Forrest next.



...if I just read the whole thread, I'd learn something...

So, you're Ok with the decision?


----------



## thurley42

Some of them were weak.  I thought Lytle showed a lot of heart against Koscheck....I have no clue how he stayed out there as long as he did with all of that blood loss.  Those elbows were hurting me watching.

I thought Forrest did a good job with the tempo...like he said post fight Quinton hits hard.  and he was getting some good shots in there.  The one in the first was the only one that stunned him to the point I thought it was over.  He got a good/perfect leg kick that pretty much sealed it up in the 2nd.

I felt that Forrest won by a point and wasn't sure if the Champ was going to get the benefit of the doubt, but was a little suprised the way the judges scored it.

But it was a good 5 rounds, I enjoyed it, and will probably watch it a few more times before I take it off the DVR.


----------



## calvertmma

*Relson Gracie Seminars*

Relson will be at Fightworks on Tues June 15 and Wednesday June 16.  Tuesday's seminar will be for CalvertMMA and Fightworks students only.  Wednesday's seminar will be open to the public.  Seminars start at 7PM.


----------



## calvertmma

*Rampage*

Anyone have any info on the Rampage meltdown?


----------



## UltimateWarrior

Looks like ol boy lost it for a min.  Dana flew out there to post the $25,000 bond but last I heard there putting Rampage through a mental evaluation to see if he's a danger to himself or others......  guess we'll see.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Round 2 -- Cops Nab "Rampage" Again - TMZ.com

This site has a bunch of info on the whole ordeal.  Pictures, videos, etc...


----------



## calvertmma

*UFC / AFFLICTION Fight payouts*

Here are the UFC / Affliction Fight payouts.  Fedor got ripped off!  For $800K I would fight Fedor and call his mother names right before the opening bell. 

Also wanted to congratulate our newest blue belts Jack and John!


AFFLICTION  

MAIN EVENT FIGHTERS

– Fedor Emelianenko ($300,000/no win bonus) def. Tim Sylvia ($800,000)


MAIN CARD FIGHTERS

– Andre Arlovski ($750,000/$250,000 win bonus) def. Ben Rothwell ($250,000)

– Josh Barnett ($300,000/no win bonus) def. Pedro Rizzo ($70,000)

– Mark Hominick ($10,000/win bonus was $5,000) def. Savant Young ($7,000)

– Renato “Babalu” Sobral ($90,000/win bonus was $30,000) def. Mike Whitehead ($50,000)

– Matt Lindland ($300,000/win bonus was $75,000) def. Fabio “Negao” Nascimiento ($20,000)

– Antonio Rogerio Nogueira ($50,000/no win bonus) def. Edwin Dewees ($15,000)

– Mike Pyle ($20,000/win bonus was $5,000) def. J.J. Ambrose ($5,000)


PRELIMINARY CARD FIGHTERS

– Vitor Belfort ($140,000/win bonus was $70,000) def. Terry Martin ($30,000)

– Paul Buentello ($80,000/win bonus was $20,000) def. Gary Goodridge ($25,000)

– Justin Levens ($6,000) vs. Ray Lizama ($3,000)*

*Bout did not take place. Total pay was negotiated.


AFFLICTION “BANNED” DISCLOSED FIGHTER PAYROLL: $3,321,000



UFC

MAIN EVENT FIGHTERS

– Anderson Silva ($200,000/no win bonus) def. James Irvin ($20,000)


MAIN CARD FIGHTERS

– Brandon Vera ($200,000/win bonus was $100,000) def. Reese Andy ($15,000)

– Frankie Edgar ($26,000/win bonus was $13,000) def. Hermes Franca ($17,000)

– Cain Velasquez ($14,000/win bonus was $7,000) def. Jake O’Brien ($11,000)

– Kevin Burns ($10,000/win bonus was $5,000) def. Anthony Johnson ($9,000)

– C.B. Dollaway ($20,000/win bonus was $10,000) def. Jesse Taylor ($8,000)


PRELIMINARY CARD FIGHTERS

– Tim Credeur ($16,000/win bonus was $8,000) def. Cale Yarbrough ($8,000)

– Rory Markham ($12,000/win bonus was $6,000) def. Brodie Farber ($3,000)

– Nate Loughran ($8,000/win bonus was $4,000) def. Johnny Rees ($4,000)

– Brad Blackburn ($10,000/win bonus was $5,000) def. James Gaboo ($3,000)

– Shannon Gugerty ($6,000/win bonus was $3,000) def. Dale Hartt ($3,000)


UFC FIGHT NIGHT 14 DISCLOSED FIGHTER PAYROLL: $623,000


UFC FIGHT NIGHT 14 AWARD BONUSES
(as disclosed by UFC officials)
Each fighter received a $25,000 bonus for the following awards.

Fight of the Night:
– Frankie Edgar and Hermes Franca

Knockout of the Night:
– Rory Markham

Submission of the Night:
– C.B. Dollaway


----------



## UltimateWarrior

Anyone been to an Operation Octagon event?  I was thinking about checking it out this weekend.  Never been to a live show


----------



## Lugnut

UltimateWarrior said:


> Anyone been to an Operation Octagon event?  I was thinking about checking it out this weekend.  Never been to a live show



I've been to two of them. Small venue, LOTS of fights in one night, the seating sucks, but the fighters are great. Get their early for good seats, stay late to BS with the fighters.


----------



## UltimateWarrior

Thanks man.  Sounds good


----------



## calvertmma

UltimateWarrior said:


> Anyone been to an Operation Octagon event?  I was thinking about checking it out this weekend.  Never been to a live show



A group of us went to this event the last time it was in town UWC - Extreme Cage Fighting

It was a good show and the Patriot Center is nice.


----------



## calvertmma

*Olympic Tae Kwon Do Disqualification*

Check out this video...assualt on a referee Angel Matos Cuban Taekwondo Kicks Referee In Face Video Beijing Olympics | MMA TKO


----------



## hamc55

What a poor loser he should of kicked his coach. Should be banded for ever, and he must not be that bad he sucker kicked the ref and didn't even drop him   
Ref 1 Cuba 0


----------



## calvertmma

*Video Request - Andre Galvao MMA Debut*

Has anyone found the video of Andre Galvao vs. Jeremiah Metcalf fight?  It was on youtube, but pulled off.


----------



## hamc55

new uwc cage fights Oct 11th( patriot center) We from the Calvert MMA  will be taking a bus out of Dunkirk ,if anyone is interested you can contact anyone from our school, last time there were some really good fights,any one interested let me know


----------



## calvertmma

*HDNet Fights - Dream 6*

Good free MMA fights on HDNet again.  The illegal groin strikes by Overeem on  Mirko Cro Cop had me in the fetal position, nauseous, and covering my groin for a while when Bas Rutten gave the details on the extent of the injury.  Those that didn't see the fight check out the injury report on Mirko.  

MIRKO CRO COP'S TESTICLE IS 'INSIDE' - Headline Sports News - Sport Snipe


----------



## calvertmma

*Mixed martial arts fighter, wife found dead*

Not Good...

Former IFL / WEC Fighter Justin Levens  

From Comcast News:
LAGUNA NIGUEL, Calif. -- A mixed martial arts fighter and his wife were found shot to death in a Laguna Niguel condominium in what authorities said was an apparent murder-suicide.

The bodies of Justin Levens and his wife, Sarah McLean-Levens, were found Wednesday afternoon, Orange County sheriff's officials said. The 28-year-old Levens competed in the Ultimate Fighting Championship and other organizations.

Sheriff's spokesman Jim Amormino said the couple was found by the woman's mother, who called 911.

Lt. Mike Jansen says further information would be released Thursday.


----------



## calvertmma

*Women's Self-Defense*

Calvert MMA is hosting a FREE Women's Self-Defense Seminar this Wednesday (Jan. 7th) from 7PM - 8PM.  If you would like more information check out our website http://www.calvertmma.com


----------



## calvertmma

*9 Year Old BJJ Student Chokes Out Pitbull*

Check out this story / Video....A nine year old Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Student applied the rear naked choke to a pitbull during an attack and maintained control of the dog until animal control arrived.  

Boy Hero | KGET TV 17


----------



## toppick08

calvertmma said:


> Check out this story / Video....A nine year old Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Student applied the rear naked choke to a pitbull during an attack and maintained control of the dog until animal control arrived.
> 
> Boy Hero | KGET TV 17



Try that with a Rottie, or GSD.....


----------



## calvertmma

*Jiu-Jitsu / MMA Training in St. Mary's?*

Forum readers / Martial Artist,

Just putting out a feeler...Is there any interest from the St. Mary's folks to have Calvert MMA open a school in St. Mary's?  

I know a lot of people want to train, but don't want to make the hour or more drive to Dunkirk.

Let us know.

Thx.


----------



## tugboater

That would be so cool I'am down with it.It would be nice to do it the nights that I'am not at mine Tang Soo Do class.


----------



## kayakangler

Yes please do...  I would sign up!!


----------



## UltimateWarrior

Absolutely!    I trained up at Southern Maryland JuJitsu Academy, in White Plains, for nearly a year and it was a constant struggle to make it up there on time.  We need this down here!


----------



## bleedgreen

i would be very interested and know some others. You should start a new thread with this in title to get so true results.


----------



## calvertmma

*Thank You*

Thanks for the replies to my post...I will look into the possibility of getting something set up this year.


----------



## calvertmma

*Relson Seminar*

Relson Seminar - 29th and 30th at Fightworks.


----------



## calvertmma

*Mixed Martial Arts Fighter Fights For Recovery*

Zach Kirk Suffered Broken Neck In Mixed Martial Arts Fight.

Story/Video

Hope this guy fully recovers.


----------



## Larry Gude

calvertmma said:


> Zach Kirk Suffered Broken Neck In Mixed Martial Arts Fight.
> 
> Story/Video
> 
> Hope this guy fully recovers.



Man, that's tough. How many times have we seen that exact same position, fall to the mat in their guillotine and no big deal? 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## calvertmma

*New Location / New Class Schedule*

Folks,

With the closing of Olympus Gym we have moved to a new temp location - 10358 Southern Maryland Blvd.  We will also be starting a five day a week schedule starting in Sept.  We will have beginner classes on Mon/Wed, Intermediate/Adv class on Tues/Thurs, mixed class on Sat.  We will have open mat all five days.  Check out our website for more info.  

Thanks,
CalvertMMA


----------



## UncleBacon

any future plans for a mma gym in st mary's? the closest ones to me now are over an hour away


----------



## calvertmma

UncleBacon said:


> any future plans for a mma gym in st mary's? the closest ones to me now are over an hour away



Sorry for not replying sooner.  We still have plans to open a school in St. Mary's, but we're not sure how soon.  We have just moved out of Olympus Gym after they shut down.  We now offer classes five days per week with a new beginners class and a youth program.  We will keep you posted.


----------



## calvertmma

*Crab Feast*

We are having our second annual crab feast Saturday October 10th (7PM - 10PM) at Abner's Crab House in Chesapeake Beach.  Come and join us, it's open to all.  The price is $30 for adults and $15 for 12 and younger.  Price includes steam crabs, fries, hush puppies, soda, and draft beer for those 21 and over.


----------



## JoeMac

Can anyone tell me the cost of taking a class?  I checked out the cmma website but it wasn't really clear unless I was looking in the wrong spot which is possible.  My wife and I are very interested in attending.


----------



## calvertmma

*Muay Thai Seminar*

On Saturday February 6th, Calvert MMA Academy will host a Muay Thai Seminar by Pro Fighter and Lumpinee Stadium Fight Veteran Sean Douglas.  Along with Sean Douglas, Pro Muay Thai Fighter Ric Humphries and Level Six Muay Thai Instructor Scott Howard will provide 3 hours of training.  Students will need boxing gloves and shin guards for the seminar.  
Space is limited and filling fast, so contact us now to reserve your slot!

Price - $60 ($50 for Relson Gracie / Sean Douglas Association Members).

Location - Calvert MMA Academy, 25 Dalrymple Rd. Sunderland, MD 20689

Date / Time - 02/06/10 	3PM-6PM

You can contact us at info@calvertmma.com


----------



## Porsche944turbo

Wish there was a gym in somd. Dunkirk is more like southern DC. Bit of a drive

Are there any mma gyms closer?


----------



## laohu69

The gym is in Sunderland right where 2 & 4 split. It is easily accessable from everywhere in SOMD. We have students who come from Lexington Park and from Waldorf.


----------

